# Ikan Koi > Pakan dan Nutrisi Koi >  Pakan Jenis apa dan berapa persen nutrisi yang baik bagi ikn saya?

## DelvinoLolianto

Syallom,

Disini saya baru member baru jadi masih belom terlalu paham tentang ikan.
disini saya ingin bertanya berapa jenis takaran dan persen nutrisi bagi ikan saya.
saya memelihara Ikan Koi (1 ikan ukuran sekitar 10cm platinum koi)
ikan komet(lebih dari 7 ekor ikan dewasa dan sekitar 20 ikan baby ukuran 3 cm-5cm)
ikan mas koki(2 ikan ukuran 6-7cm)

saya biasanya kasih makan 2 takaran sendok makan, jenis makananya saya mix (sakura sama pelet ukuran medium yang harganya 5.000)
trus saya kasih makannya juga ngasal, bisa 3-4 kali saya kasih makan, akibatnya ikan ikan saya bisa gede dalam waktu 1 terutama koi.

tolong dong minta sarannya supaya kedepannya lebih baik dan gak ngaco bgini.

----------

